# Wren



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks John....


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 19, 2022)

Wonderful shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Space Face (Apr 19, 2022)

Another very decent shot, better than your buzzard even imo.  

A bit central for my taste but nice level pov and bags of detail.  Not always easy on such a wee birdie.


----------



## Winona (Apr 19, 2022)

Love it.


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 19, 2022)

A very clear, detailed, and well captured photo. I don't care much for bird photography but the one's intimacy is superb,


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks guys...


----------

